# Im looking for a partner/chef



## badanstook (Jan 18, 2013)

Would you like to partner with me and make this work? I think we could do very well with this in the right area. Through some rather odd circumstances, an excellent opportunity for the right person.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to poke my eyes out, I couldn't watch past the 4 min mark. What a crappy quality video.


----------



## badanstook (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep. I am not a videographer thats for sure. Thanks though


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That is awesome! What type of partnership do you seek?


----------



## badanstook (Jan 18, 2013)

A partnership that gives me a reasonable return on this investment and as little stress as possible. Lease to operate or revenue sharing would be preferred, maybe even salaried employee with a profit sharing.  To me its more about the partner I get, I can customize the partnership arrangement to whatever works for the person I am seeking,


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Sent you a private message. Take a look when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## badanstook (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone interested in the video above please PM me


----------



## badanstook (Jan 18, 2013)

Try this one out. It is a little more stable. Love to hear your input


----------

